# problems with Dolphin



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

Has anybody else had problems lately with Dolphin?  Starting Monday, I realized it was not keeping track of logins to places like Kindleboards, where I've checked the box that says "stay logged in forever".  Believe me, it was a hassle trying to remember some of those passwords!

So I updated to the latest version of Dolphin, but it's still happening. I checked all the settings I could find, but I didn't see anything that would help. So frustrating!  It is also crashing a lot more than usual.  Silk crashed all the time too, so I'd rather not go back to using that, but at least it remembers my login info.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have Dolphin on one of my Fires, but mostly use Chrome.

Maxthor is supposed to be good to (or is it Maxthon -- maxthsomething anyway.)


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

I didn't know I could get Chrome for it.  Do I need to create an account with Google to use it? I will look for it on that 1 Mobile Marketplace now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I got Chrome from 1Mobile.  They also have Firefox, but that didn't work on the Fire.


----------



## MINImum (Oct 15, 2009)

Thanks!  So far so good. At least it is remembering my logins. Now I have to figure out how to add it to my favorites.  I created a shortcut in ES3 but can't remember what to do next. Oh well, it keeps my mind sharp to challenge myself with new technology.  

Thanks again.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm using Dolphin 8.5.1 and it is still remembering all my passwords. I don't know what the latest version is, but haven't checked for an upgrade since I figure it would probably not be worth the effort to install.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

MINImum said:


> Thanks! So far so good. At least it is remembering my logins. Now I have to figure out how to add it to my favorites. I created a shortcut in ES3 but can't remember what to do next. Oh well, it keeps my mind sharp to challenge myself with new technology.
> 
> Thanks again.


Press and hold on the app and select "Add to favorites" from the popup.

Betsy


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

I've also been having major crashing issues with Dolphin for at least a month now. It crashes all the time, and it seems to do so randomly.

I tried deleting and reinstalling but that didn't make any difference. I'm reluctant to give up on Dolphin because I adore the gesture feature. It saves me a ton of time and effort. Dolphin also has some fabulous addons.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

ireadbooks said:


> I've also been having major crashing issues with Dolphin for at least a month now. It crashes all the time, and it seems to do so randomly.
> 
> I tried deleting and reinstalling but that didn't make any difference. I'm reluctant to give up on Dolphin because I adore the gesture feature. It saves me a ton of time and effort. Dolphin also has some fabulous addons.
> 
> Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


What version are you using? I love the gestures too. I couldn't figure out how to install the add-ons though, since it seems to require you to connect to Google store to dl them. How did you do it?


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Dragle said:


> What version are you using?


I just "upgraded" to version 9.4.2 Beta this week. I say "upgraded" in quotes because I notice no difference at all between this version and the last. It's not any faster and I still have the crashing issue.



Dragle said:


> I love the gestures too. I couldn't figure out how to install the add-ons though, since it seems to require you to connect to Google store to dl them. How did you do it?


I download my Dolphin addons from 1mobile, which I have also downloaded as an app. Works like a charm.

First search for the addon you want by left swiping from inside the Dolphin browser. It will bring up a sidebar menu with addons at the top. Once you find one you'd like simply search for it and download it from 1mobile. You can't download it directly from Dolphin because it will redirect you to Amazon and give you an error message.

If you want to download the 1mobile market app, I believe all you need to do is be sure you allow 3rd party installations (menu -> more -> device -> allow installation of applications). After that you should be able to go here directly from your Kindle and download it.

It's been a while since I've done it, so if you have any problems let me know and I'll download it again so I can walk you through it.


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks very much, ireadbooks!  I installed 1mobile and a couple of Add-ons.


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Dragle said:


> Thanks very much, ireadbooks! I installed 1mobile and a couple of Add-ons.


My pleasure. Woot! *doing the happy dance*

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

So on this 1Mobile app, a couple of questions:

1. When looking at its app store, I can't figure out how to read the reviews?

2. It's always giving me a notification that a bunch of my apps that I got from Amazon have updates available. Obviously I don't want to update Amazon apps via 1Mobile. Can I turn that off somehow? The only thing I've gotten from 1Mobile are those 2 Dolphin plugins.

Edit: Whoops, cancel question 2. I finally managed to find the Settings and turn off notifications...


----------

